# yanmar ignition key



## arman (Jun 25, 2004)

Where can I get an ignition key for a Yanmar YB8 engine?


----------



## Sasha_V (Feb 28, 2004)

It doesn''t work quite like that.

The key is not specific to the engine. You just need a key-operated three-pole ignition switch. They are available form any auto-parts store and come with a brand new key for about $15.

You can undo the old switch cylender form the bulhead it si mounted on. Note down which wire connects to which pole (DO NOT LOSE THE BIT OF PAPER) and take the switch along with you to the parts store, this will make sure you get not only the right part, but one that fits into the existing hole.


Much less hassle then getting a locksmith to mould and cut a new key to fit the old ignition switch.


Sasha


----------



## arman (Jun 25, 2004)

The key and ignition I currently have are both Yanmar (Yanmar key 120), just can''t find a dealer that has the key blanks for the YB8, only new complete ignitions (that are considerably more expensive than the option you mentioned).


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I had the same problem. I searched high and low before I found a locksmith who could reproduce my key. Even then, he had to jury-rig it from a different blank and charged me about $10 (but with a money-back guarantee if I found it didn''t work). Just find the biggest, badest locksmith in your area.


----------



## splitmind (Dec 15, 2002)

You can go to any chandelry and for $20.00 or less get a replacement ignition piece that will fit the yanmar panel, and is more robust. I replaced mine off a 2qm15 in about 15 minutes, and it works better than original. (The yanmar replacement was over $100+)


----------



## hamiam (Dec 15, 2000)

i disagree with the advice that you need to replace the whole ignition because you need another key. I would call yanmar us or a dealer like mack boring or oldport marine in newport; keys are a dime a dozen and shudnt be this hard to come by for such a popular engine. your cost shud be less than $25 and zero time replacing anything. come on guys.


----------



## eds928gt (Sep 28, 2001)

In my case, the key to start my Yanmar 3GM is as common as the cold. I once mistakenly used the key that opens the lock on the lazarette, and it worked! I can''t imagine the key for your ingnition being that rare.

~ Happy sails to you ~ _/) ~


----------



## BarryL (Aug 21, 2003)

Hello,

I would just replace the ignition switch.

When I bought my boat, the broker could not located the key. So he kept trying various other keys for Universal Diesel engines. After trying about 5 keys, one worked, and that''s the one I got.

Barry

Barry Lenoble
Newport 28 Noble Price
Mt. Sinai, NY


----------



## sokolb (Mar 18, 2004)

We also did not have the key when we purchased our current boat. It has a 2QM15.

The parts guys in our marine store said there are only 2 Yanmar keys - a flat key and a cylindrical one. We needed the flat one and $13 later we could start the engine.

Brian - E31 - Camelot
http://e31.no-ip.com


----------



## CapitainMike (Apr 10, 2011)

*key*

I have a Yanmar 3YM20 Ihave been told that the keys are standard fit all if you cant get one try Marine power UK Marine Power Ltd. Yanmar Diesels - MerCruiser - Racor - Separ

There is also a Marine Power USA Marine Power - The force behind the fun! 
I don't know if they are connected.

YANMAR MARINE ENGINE | KEY SWITCH IGNITION, GM, HM flat | 124070 ...
KEY SWITCH IGNITION, GM, HM flat, Flat key; two keys included in set. For Round, hollow tube type key see link below Use our Seloc Engine Manual Locator to ...
YANMAR MARINE ENGINE | KEY SWITCH IGNITION, GM, HM flat | 124070-91290 from the ShipStore.com ™ on-line catalog. - Cached - Similar

Category:Engine Parts & Accessories > Yanmar Engines and Parts > Yanmar Keys - Ignition / Panel
Manufacturer: Yanmar
Part Number: 124070-91290
Description:
Ignition Switch Key, 2 Pack
Ignition switch key for YSM, 2QM15, 1GM, 2GM, 3GM, 3HM, 3HMF, 1GM10, 2GM20, 3GM30, 3HM35F Yanmar engines. This is a set of two identical keys; one to use and one for a spare.

Our price: $13.54 - each

KEY FOR IGNITION SWITCH/2 per pkg Yanmar 124070-91290 Sailboat Supplies, Engine Parts and Boat Parts

There are plenty about you just gotta look


----------



## tap (Apr 1, 2009)

The flat Yanmar keys are hardly keys. In my experience any flat object that fits in the slot will work. I use the same key as my dock box padlock.


----------

